# New Gun!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well talked the wife into it. Shes letting me get a new gun! Gotta safe a few more pennies but this is what is coming my way. It will be in a 22-250 and at sportsmans it is $549.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t105523380
:-|O|-: :-|O|-: *()* -8/-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. 8)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep watching the ads, they may go on sale. Remington has a $75 rebate on SPS Varmints through May, and stores often times take advantage of that marketing and add a sale of their own to get stuff out the door. Cabela's had the same rifle but in stainless in their ad last month for $499 (after rebate), and they've run that special a few times in the last six months. I'm waiting for the next one to come around to pick one up.

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...and-promotions/Spring2011-RebateRoundup1.aspx


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Keep watching the ads, they may go on sale. Remington has a $75 rebate on SPS Varmints through May, and stores often times take advantage of that marketing and add a sale of their own to get stuff out the door. Cabela's had the same rifle but in stainless in their ad last month for $499 (after rebate), and they've run that special a few times in the last six months. I'm waiting for the next one to come around to pick one up.
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news...and-promotions/Spring2011-RebateRoundup1.aspx


Thanks for the info, that will make it alot better on the wife. $75 rebate is great! I can put that towards a nice scope.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You didn't happen to write down exactly what you said to your wife when you told her you wanted (needed) a new gun did you?? If so, could I get a copy??


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> You didn't happen to write down exactly what you said to your wife when you told her you wanted (needed) a new gun did you?? If so, could I get a copy??


I can't remember because when she said yes I was giddy like a school girl. I think I might of agreed to something and I'm sure I will find out about it when the time comes. Dang women! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Mikey! The rebate is supposed to take "up to 8 weeks" I am at 10 weeks on my 870 rebate; just called and something about Remington just approved checks to go out next week....so it may be delayed. That is awesome! I have always liked those especially the triangle barrel with muzzle break. Does this mean the 204 is for sale or just gets moved to the back of the safe?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Weird on the delay. I got my 870 rebate within 2 weeks, maybe less.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats Mikey! The rebate is supposed to take "up to 8 weeks" I am at 10 weeks on my 870 rebate; just called and something about Remington just approved checks to go out next week....so it may be delayed. That is awesome! I have always likes those especially the triangle barrel with muzzle break style. Does this mean the 204 is for sale or just gets moved to the back of the safe?


You know I thought she would of told me I had to sell it to get this new gun, but she didn't. I think for now I will keep ahold of it. Its still an awesome gun to shoot and to hunt P-dogs with.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Mikey! The rebate is supposed to take "up to 8 weeks" I am at 10 weeks on my 870 rebate; just called and something about Remington just approved checks to go out next week....so it may be delayed. That is awesome! I have always likes those especially the triangle barrel with muzzle break style. Does this mean the 204 is for sale or just gets moved to the back of the safe?
> ...


But if anybody is intrested in it, I could use some money for a nice scope. 
Here are some pics of it. PM me if you are intrested.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=28992
Its a Savage 204 model 12fvs. It was camo dipped by BlackIce Coatings in Green Army Digital.
The scope would be included its a Cabelas Pine Ridge Tactical turret scope 3-12X40.
The bipod wouldn't be included. 
It really is a great gun and would hate to get rid of it but to get the scope I want for the new gun I'm afraid I will have to get rid of this one.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

silver tongued devil........... I need a page out of your book


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike, if you go to the NPS store on California Ave in west SLC they have Mueller rifle scopes in the front of the surplus warehouse for around $85 - $200 scopes that were "insured" and then lost in shipping... I bought one for my new 7mm rem mag and it is my second one. Some of them have spots in the view, but if you've any experience with taking apart a scope, they are pretty easy to clear up. I bought the 4.5-16 mil dot with luminated reticle (shoulda bought 2 more for the price, but then I woulda had to buy another couple guns).

Good luck to you there... the other scope I have been really impressed with is the Redfield 4-12 with bdc that I put on my VTR15.223 - dead on at 200 gives me almost spot on ballistics to shoot 3,4 and 500 with dead hold on the bdc points.


----------

